# Land at auction



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Seen this plot for sale at auction anyone bought land for building on at all
http://www.romans.co.uk/Property/39572/


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

No idea of area it's in, or other things about it, but thats a pretty decent bit of land to buy


----------

